# 1 3/4?? to big for ****?



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

is a 1.75 trap to big for ***** and what trap brand do you all prefur im getting a dozen traps this upcoming year what brand should i buy victor,sleepy creek etc.
thanks


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

A 1.75 might be a little bit big, but you can use them for fox and bobcat if you want to trap something a little more challenging. I use Duke traps, because they're a lot cheaper and they're made just as good as the other brands. (You might be able to talk your parents into buying 1 1/2 dozen of them, since they're a cheaper trap.) You can get a dozen Dukes for $71.50 and a half dozen for $37.95. That's $109.45 for 18. Victors are $110.95 a dozen. Sleepy Creeks are $108.95 a dozen. That's going to save them about 40 bucks, OR they could buy you another half dozen for the same amount. Hint, hint... Good luck with your trap line and don't hesitate to ask for advice or help. There's a lot of us willing to help you out.  Try www.murrayslures.com for checking prices. They are about the cheapest on the net for buying traps. Their shipping is pretty reasonable, too.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

ac hunter... i also use duke traps for everything but beaver... the 1.75 can be used for ****, but they will need to be on a drown wire, or you will get some foot chewing, the jaws are just too far away and they can get to them easily. i prefer 1 1/2 for ****, and they are strong enough to hold beaver on front foot catches, so **** are not going anywhere. got a beaver in one 2 weeks ago, in fact. front foot catch in a 1 1/2 and down the wire. rare, but can happen.

anyway, the dukes are a lot cheaper, and you can order directly from them. they advertise in fur-fish-game magazine and shipping is free with a $100 order, so get 18 traps and go get them ****.

the #2 and #1.75 are good traps for coyote, fox and bobcats. i wouldn't spend the extra money for these sizes when the 1 1/2 will do it great. also you will have good mink and muskrat traps. you will probably catch a few of both of these running **** traps anyway.

good luck

:sniper:


----------

